# How to uncompress items?!!!



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

I tried to free up space on my hard drive so I compressed the items in my "(C" folder.  Those items turned blue and now I am having trouble using my CDRW/ DVD player that is internally installed on my HP.  I am also having overall problems with windows.  I believe that it is due to me compressing those items.  I have tried to click on several items that are blue to "extract" them but that option is not available.  I don't know what to do....Will someone please help me 
 Meilah


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

try to use a program do unzip them. www.rarlabs.com get winrar and try that


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah I do have winrar.  I have really tried to "extract" the items with winwar, but i can not do it.  The icons are blue but not actually ziped.  I felt that if they were zipped I could use winrar to extract them.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

What do you mean by "blue" could you take a picture. when the screen is up press _print screen_ Then go into paint and paste it in. Then save and post.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

well i am not able to locate a print screen but what I meant by blue is that the icon is its regular color, the writing underneath the icon is in blue instead of its standard black


----------



## Emperor_nero (Dec 24, 2006)

meilah25@yahoo.c said:


> well i am not able to locate a print screen but what I meant by blue is that the icon is its regular color, the writing underneath the icon is in blue instead of its standard black



It should be above the "Insert" key.  Then go to www.imageshack.us and upload it and post the forum link here.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

print screen is usually to the right of the f12 key.

What operating system are you running? Windows XP?


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah XP Home edition


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

how did you compress them?


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

i went to the control panel and clicked on performance and maintenance.  From there I clicked on "free up space on hard drive".  When doing that I choose the (C folder to free up space in and the the item that were not used everday got compressed.  The icons still show but some of them ( the imporant ones) now have writings under them that are in blue then the standard black color.  I can not uncompress them using winrar becuase they do not look zipped like a folder or the winwar icon.  When clicking on them a small window opens that asks me "what do I want to open them with?"  Nothing will open it.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

fingers crossed. I am doing what you did so I can try to undo it lol. Wish me luck


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for trying to help


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

ok, when you were promtpted to compress files, which ones did you choose?


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

the (C folder


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

but then there are options as to what in the c drive.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

What I do know is that when prompted and I chose the C drive,  it said " isk clean up is calculating how much space can be freed up on your hard drive."  Then is said on the bottom of the page, "compressing old files".  I am afraid to do it again to see what happened after that, but to my knowledge that was all.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

I believe I did the entire C drive


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I got it to turn blue, but I haven't figured out how to decompress them though. However, on my pc they are still useable when compressed.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

yes they are still useable but I feel this has resulting in me losing my CDRW/DVD drivers and Windows running slow.  I don't want to take up too much of your time, I really do appreciate you trying to help me.  If you come with something else I can do please let me know.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

well, I found out how to turn them back to being decompressed. The answer isn't easy though. You have to highlight files, then right click, press properties, advanced, and uncheck the compress box.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

wow that works for real.  I don't mind spending the time to decompress the items.  One last questions.  Do you know how i can get my drivers back for me CDRW/DVD?  The actual icons are not showing up in Me computer.  I don't know what happen to those.  I went to Driverguide.com but I am having problems finishing the registration due to cookies.  I have enabled the cookies for the website, but for some reason I am still not able to finish the registration to download the drivers.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Check your folders for the compression aswell. If a folder has compression checked, it will automatically compress files when they are created.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

Is that were I may be able to find the drivers for my CDRE/DVD?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Quicker way to decompress. Select all folders, right click, properties, advanced, ACTIVATE compression, apply, DEACTIVATE compression. Bam done!


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah I am doing that now, I am sure that it will take some time.


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 24, 2006)

Did you compress the entire drive? If so you can uncompress it on the properties of the drive and unchecking the 'Compress drive to save disk space' option.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

What cd/dvd models do you have?


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

sony CDRW Model#: crx215e5

DVD Model#: XJ-HD166S


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

OK I think I have your drivers. Download them here

http://evanscnce.byethost7.com/progz/


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

How did you find these?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

voodoo...

back to reality

www.driverguide.com


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

I downloaded sonyextreme cd and  when i tried to open it, it said that is was not a valid win32 application, so I couldn't open it.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, the actual driver for your sony drive had a broken link, let me try to find it somewhere else.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah it said that the sony extreme is not correctly installed and that I could not use this updated version of it


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

ok.


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah and the DVD drive download said that there was not a match drive detected.  The full model number for it was JL XJ-HD166S. I guess it has a broken link too.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Try this for the DVD http://www.dirfile.com/aopen_1558_jl_firmware_v_rlx44.htm#


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

gosh the page is taking too long to open, is that ok, no other internet page is stalling like this one.
 "beginning FTP transaction"
 It is asking for a user name and password for authentication.  Do you know where I can find one?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Then get it here again lol

http://evanscnce.byethost7.com/progz/qsi-sdw-082-lx44.zip


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

more bad news.... it says that i do not have administration previlages and No device is found.  I guess i am out of luck huh?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Try this.
Right click on my computer, click properties, hardware, Device manager,DVD/CD-rom drives.

Then see if they are even listed. If they are right click them and choose update driver. Other than that I don't know. But its time foe me to finally go to bed. Hope I was a help to you and good luck!


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

you really have and I greatly appreciate it, by the way i checked in the device manager and they are not listed,  But thanks for all your help.
one love (humanity)
meilah


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Have you tried to restart your pc and see if they come back?


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't tonight.  This has been going on for about two weeks now Not to keep you but I did want to tell you that When looking under the device manager i noticed a yellow alert icon next to the " secondary IDE channel" some kind of code 19.  It says "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)."

I can understand  you being tired.  If it is ok I will look for you on the forum tommorow.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Dec 24, 2006)

Try to right click on the secondary ide channel and try to update or rollback the drivers to see if that works. Also, try troubleshoot on there. Well I will check back sometime tommorrow. Good luck!


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## meilah25@yahoo.c (Dec 24, 2006)

anyone out there know how to fix a corrupted registry in XP?


----------

